# Cheval Liberte Trailers



## FigJam (22 May 2008)

Any user reviews welcomed please!

Looking at the single trailer (MAM 1400kg) which would mean I can tow it without the additional category on my licence.  (and not have to bribe hubby into doing the towing any time I want to go out!)

Are they fairly reliable?  Wouldn't get heavy/long distance use, just to get to local show venue (7miles) with the occasional longer trek although at the moment it's more horsepital trips it would be doing!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also, any ideas where to find them 2nd hand would be appreciated, although currently working up a plan to convince hubby that brand spanking new is the way forward and they hold their value well! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks.


----------



## soph21 (22 May 2008)

My friends just bought a brand new one, personally I dont go much on them, they are really flimsey, I would much rather have an Ifor Williams any day!


----------



## Maizy (22 May 2008)

If you do a search for 'Cheval Liberte' in the HH search you will find there are quite a few posts giving some varying views on these trailers.  

There was one about 2/3 weeks ago, which would be worth you reading. Or search my posts it should come up.


----------



## Maizy (22 May 2008)

Found it!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post3044442


----------



## BeckyD (22 May 2008)

They're brilliant - not quite sure where people get the "flimsy" argument from  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as they're bl**dy solid!  I have the 2003XL and my chap kicked all kinds of hell out of it the other week and there's only a small scratch to the kickplate to show for it.  Modern materials are able to be stronger than old materials like the old Ifor designs.  My 2003XL is no lighter than the Bateson Deauville, so not sure where people get the "lightweight" argument from either 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Think some people just don't like change  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My CL tows beautifully, no rattles, bumps or anything.  Horse is lovely and stable in it as the CL trailers have the best suspension (go for Pullman if you can afford it).  

You get them come up 2nd hand on ebay occasionally, but there aren't many 2nd hand ones about.


----------



## FigJam (22 May 2008)

Thanks all for taking the time to reply.  Seems to be a bit of a marmite trailer- you either love them or hate them!!

I'm really tempted as it would mean I don't have to rely on husband when I want to tow.  Hopefully buying new means it would hold a fair amount of value for quite a while if I did need to sell on, so I shouldn't lose too much money?

Just need to persuade husband to agree to part with the cash and then go look at one...!  (The original budget was £1500, so I'm only doubling it?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## shellonabeach (22 May 2008)

I have a single CL trailer, bought it 2nd hand last year for £1900 from a forum member - it was 9 months old when I bought it.  I really like it, I've never towed before but it tows really nicely and all the horses I've had in it have travelled comfortably.  Had a 16hh cob in it who also kicked around and moved about when stationary.  It's lightweight but not flimsy.

I bought it for the same reason as you so I could tow without the additional category (took a careful balance of tow vehicle still tho!)

Pity you're not closer as I'm thinking of selling it and going halves on a 3.5T box with a friend!


----------



## FigJam (22 May 2008)

Damn- I take it you're not within a couple hundred miles of Edinburgh then?!

We have a tdci mondeo which weighs 1515kg and has a tow capacity of 1800kg.  It's the 6 speed 130bhp engine and has towed a Bateson Ascot with my mare in fine, so a CL should be a doddle for it.

Nice to hear some positive reviews, just need to convince hubby it's a good idea and then drag him to see them in the flesh!


----------



## FigJam (22 May 2008)

Meant to ask- what length is it from breast bar to breech bar?  My girl is only 15.2, but takes a 6'3 rug, so isn't short body length!

cheers!


----------



## Persephone (22 May 2008)

I bought a new 2003 a couple of years ago. I love it and personally think it's really well made. My mare is knocking on towards 16.3 and wears a 6'6" rug and she just fits in there. If she wasn't as broad it would be better, it's a bit of a squeeze getting her around the partition coming out and we had to remove the centre grill as there was no way she was getting around that! but as mine is  a double that wouldn't affect you.

I actually bought it for my two 14hh ish ponies but unfortunately lost them both shortly after. If I had known I would get such a big horse , then next time I would buy the next size up, but as she is so sensible she copes with it fine.

Jo x


----------



## Donkeymad (22 May 2008)

I wouldn't buy a 'single' of any nake, but the Cheval Liberte trailers i think are great.


----------



## welshiewhiskers (22 May 2008)

My friend has a cheval Liberte and i can tell you now that they are damn good trailers!! she has hers hold a 17.3hh Clydesdale plus my 15.2hh ISH!! it is so roomy and her boy is far from squashed! it has special suspension which gives them a good ride!! i have never seen one until i saw hers! its fantastic although i wouldnt trade my equitrek for one!!


----------



## checkmate1 (22 May 2008)

I bought one a few months ago! I really like it, and so does my horse who id quite particular-which is all I really need to say!


----------



## FigJam (22 May 2008)

Thanks again to the further replies!

Glad there's so many of you who have one and are happy with them.  The reason I'm looking at the single is so I can be independant and not rely on my husband for transporting without the added expense of the additional towing test.  Plus a smaller, lighter trailer will be better on the car to tow and more economical on the fuel!

I know a lot of people have misgivings about single trailers, but surely they need to pass certain stability design tests and as long as you tow cautiously (which everyone should?), there should be no problem?


----------



## shellonabeach (22 May 2008)

mceeaw I have sent you a PM.

I have had a 16hh cob in the trailer (wears a 6ft6 rug) and he had plenty of room.


----------

